# Momo Automatic Shift Knob Installed



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...nice, but sorta looks like the handle on a *beer dispenser *-- _"...pour mine with no 'head' on it please!" _(wink, wink)


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

I forgot to mention its about an inch shorter than the stock knob. I'm still deciding if I'm going to keep it or possibly try the knob off the Buick Regal, if it will work.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Where is the button in the original one ?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I really like the look of the aftermarket shifters, the stock plastic looks & feels cheap.


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

The button on the original is on the front.


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

buy a manual transmission, problem solved


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

They didnt offer the LTZ with a manual trans when I bought my cruze. Or I would have went manual


----------

